# ideas on making a beard board.



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have 9 long beards that are 10" long to 11 1/2" long, and I have about 10 beards ranging in sizes from 3"-9 1/2 " I am wanting to make a board to mount them to so they dangle down and I can hang them on my wall instead of laying them in a glass covered showcase. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas for this. Thanks.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

This is the board I donated to the MWTHA for a prize at the Turkey Festival in Baldwin in 2007










This is how I hang the beards.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

That board is bad to the beard!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's a picture of the beard board I got from Multibeard. I have a total of 24 beards on it now. I need to look at getting another one!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Cool Idea thanks for posting

HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Skinner


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's an updated and better picture of the board that Multibeard made along with the beards and spurs. This one has 25 beards on it and I think I can fit a few more.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wow, now those are really nice turkey boards. I did mine years ago on a piece of scrape wood. My only expense was about 1/3 of a box of Borax to help dry the wings & fan. This looks OK in a hunting cabin, pretty rough for a home setting. I think I will make a nice board like the two shown and transfer the ones that qualified for CBM. I only started keeping spurs about 8 years ago......wish I had though about keeping those years ago.








L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobman

We need to figure out how to make another narrow board to hang below the main board.

BTW Did you figure out how to cluck with out that gadget.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Nice looking display! How do you hang the beards? It looks like some kind of shiny metal attaches some kind of cord. Did you put any dating on them?

Steve


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

steveh27 said:


> Nice looking display! How do you hang the beards? It looks like some kind of shiny metal attaches some kind of cord. Did you put any dating on them?
> 
> Steve


Here is how I hang my beards.








I drill horizontal through the shell base before I cut the plastic off the base. I use synthetic sinew to hang it. If you get the right size dowel it fill the void in the brass so tight it does not need gluing. I then epoxy the beard to the dowel.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

steveh27 said:


> Nice looking display! How do you hang the beards? It looks like some kind of shiny metal attaches some kind of cord. Did you put any dating on them?
> 
> Steve


 
I use the shell that I shoot the bird with, I basically keep the copper part of the shell and write the year, state, beard length and spur length on the shell with a permanent marker. Then I drill a hole in the top of the shell and place the rope through the hole and tie it together. I always wrap black electric tape around the base of the beard to help keep the strands together, then I place a little crazy glue on the base of the beard and place the copper cap over it and hold it in place for a minute. 

I started turkey hunting in 2000 and I've manage to keep all of the beards and most of the spurs.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Gobman
> 
> We need to figure out how to make another narrow board to hang below the main board.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Gobblerman said:


> Here's an updated and better picture of the board that Multibeard made along with the beards and spurs. This one has 25 beards on it and I think I can fit a few more.


*Sweet arrangement Gobblerman! *


----------

